# El cheapo thermal paste?



## warfreak (Feb 20, 2015)

Recently, I took to cleaning my PC by taking it apart. Naturally I rubbed off all the thermal paste between the CPU and heatsink.

Now I need to apply thermal paste and I have 2 options, go for a reliable brand like thermaltake or Artic Silver which costs > 500 bucks or go for a non branded one that sells dirt cheap between Rs. 30-70.

Is it recommended to use el cheapo thermal paste on the CPU? I have a i7 3770(notice the absent K) processor and stock heatsink. I am pretty sure the thermal compound that was on previously was unbranded one as well since I had got the PC preassembled. 

I have not faced any CPU overheating related issues till now and my PC has been running fine since the time I got it.

So should I reapply the el cheapo one again or should I go for a reliable brand?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 20, 2015)

Better to apply a Branded one. Complete peace of mind.
You can go for: Deepcool Z5 Tharmal Paste - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 20, 2015)

I wouldn't if I were you. Purely because one may not sure how good they are and if they would damage anything. 


Consider this:
Buy Online Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 2.7g Thermal Paste in India

Ceramique has very good long time compared to others. If you have friends who have a syringe, you could always borrow it. A small syringe stays with you for a long time.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

The Sorcerer said:


> I wouldn't if I were you. Purely because one may not sure how good they are and if they would damage anything.
> 
> 
> Consider this:
> ...



syringe is used for applying on the plate right? How it will stay long time?


----------



## warfreak (Feb 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> syringe is used for applying on the plate right? How it will stay long time?




Even I was thinking the same . I had a syringe of Thermaltake a while back but it was solidified and unusable. That taught me to only get small amount of paste at a time rather than purchase more and never use most of it.

Is that Artic Silver ceramique good? Considering our tropical climate, its very difficult to get a good reading on optimal temperatures for components.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 20, 2015)

go for Noctua NT H1, its relatively cheap. You can also look for Deepcool Z5. I bought NT H1 and the syringe lasted for two application on my CPU and one on my GPU plus there's more remaining in it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 20, 2015)

I've observed in certain cases thermal pastes getting dried quickly. Older NT-H1 that I got with U12PSE2 long time ago did that, though the recent 3-4 NT-H1 syringes that I have dont have that issues. The newer MX2 does dry up in 12 months, and it becomes a pain to remove the heatsink from the motherboard. My experience with ceramique was pleasant. Even with older systems that ws barely opened for two years, the ceramique didn't dry up.

Ofcourse this depends more on how load/overclock/heat, etc is applied at that time. Ceramique doesn't have the best of cooling, but it has much longer lifespan. If you dont mind opening up the system and making clean ups after few months, NT-H1 is good enough.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2015)

can anyone recommend him the best vfm paste...........( even i also want to know)


----------



## warfreak (Feb 21, 2015)

I got the Artic Silver Ceramique as Sorceror suggested. Not really any difference in temperature but that's okay since the temperatures are stable at 40c at idle just like my graphics card.

I will be more than pleased if it survives the Indian summer.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

Phew even maintaining a computer is not easy.


----------

